# A. Lange & Söhne Glashütte I/SA Authenticity



## Kasumovic

Can someone help me verify the authenicity of this A. Lange & Söhne watch.
SAX-O-MAT
Ref: 7850 CC AT
My father found this watch in his drawer which was gifted to him many years ago.


----------



## descentropy

This is definitely a fake watch, sorry.


----------



## mbalmz

oof. that is a fake and a really horrible one.


----------



## Vintagewatchloverforever

It's an authentic fake.


----------



## Pongster

Doesnt look like a Lange


----------



## tannhjulet

Fake, real fake.


----------



## Charlie1888

Ah, the "Swiss made" Langes...
The German made ones look different. ;-)


----------



## mbalmz

Charlie1888 said:


> Ah, the "Swiss made" Langes...
> The German made ones look different. ;-)
> View attachment 16397237


it’s just the caseback that’s swissmade! the dial still says made in germany


----------



## Mr.V1984

Charlie1888 said:


> Ah, the "Swiss made" Langes...
> The German made ones look different. ;-)
> View attachment 16397237


Good eye. I didn’t notice that the case back read Swiss made. Hilarious


----------



## Mtvandi

Definitely not genuine ALS. 😣


----------



## Moonshine Runner

The luxury watch manufacturer in Saxony is called _*Lange & Söhne*_ and not _*Lange & Sohne*_. The two tiny dots above the O will ALWAYS be written in Glashütte, even on the rotor.
If you overlook the Shanghai striae on the cheap movement, the miserable workmanship and the ridiculous tourbillon dummy, then at least the misspelling of the brand name should be noticed.

Edit:
Oh well, the fact that the watch is supposed to be Made in Germany (dial) on the one hand and Swiss Made (case back) on the other should actually answer the question of whether it's original or fake.


----------



## Crisker

The "friend" who gifted it to your father was no friend. He was, however, into cheap-fake Chinese watches.


----------



## ichdien

All watches found in drawers are fake.


----------



## Rolexplorer

You knew it was fake before you posted.
Read forum rule #9, by the way, or you won't be around long.

Which you probably came here for one reason only, like the other "1st post fake" newbies.


----------



## cykrops

Yikes. IBTL


----------



## greedy

Swiss?


----------



## RG2107

Do you type ''A. Lange & Söhne'' into google and consider this to be similar to what you're seeing there? Or you didn't google it at all and came directly here


----------



## mhz > vph

His dad's friend must have bought that from these guys:



https://i.redd.it/vi49s3o0am541.png


----------



## Kasumovic

RG2107 said:


> Do you type ''A. Lange & Söhne'' into google and consider this to be similar to what you're seeing there? Or you didn't google it at all and came directly here


I Googled and was sceptic about the authenticity of the watch when I didn’t find any similar ones. Therefore I chose to check here too . Thanks for the clarification guys. It’s going the trash lol


----------



## Kasumovic

RG2107 said:


> Do you type ''A. Lange & Söhne'' into google and consider this to be similar to what you're seeing there? Or you didn't google it at all and came directly here





Rolexplorer said:


> You knew it was fake before you posted.
> Read forum rule #9, by the way, or you won't be around long.
> 
> Which you probably came here for one reason only, like the other "1st post fake" newbies.


Bro chill i didn’t know, my dad asked about the authenticity of the watch and I came here.


----------



## bam49

What is it with these types of post? It always seems like a new or very recent member and its always ' I found this in my grandfathers drawer' or something similar.. Never get these posts on TZ UK for some reason..


----------



## WatchMe86

😄 I love these posts. I actually get excited to see how bad it is. This one doesn't disappoint 👏


----------



## PFunkateer

Kasumovic said:


> Bro chill i didn’t know, my dad asked about the authenticity of the watch and I came here.


We get tons of post like this every day. If you hang around you'll see why people get a little tight about post like this. The Swiss made should have been the indicator it wasn't real however as als is german...


----------



## taildraggerpilot

I found some socks in my drawer……


----------



## GrouchoM

taildraggerpilot said:


> I found some socks in my drawer……


Are they Adidas (German) or K-Swiss? 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## GrouchoM

Unless you're in the 0.01% or have a gonif for a dad, why would you think your dad has a $50k watch stuffed into the back of his sock drawer?

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## RBleigh81

Lol

Literally 30s needed on google images
@ss


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ichdien

I found my grandfather in a drawer. If I post some pix, can someone authenticate?


----------



## dglessner

Fuggly....


----------



## dantan

Fake.


----------



## Moonshine Runner

Kasumovic said:


> Bro chill i didn’t know, my dad asked about the authenticity of the watch and I came here.


Boy, nobody is going to believe that!
You and also your "father" should know that a genuine A. Lange & Söhne is traded for five- to six-digit dollar amounts – even if not, then a look at the Lange website would have brought clarity. Ask yourself (or your "father") if you have any friends or family members who give away $30,000 watches.
Furthermore, I'm willing to bet that this cheap China junk shown here by you in hypocritical "lack of knowledge" also counts the date up to the 39th and you and your "father" have surely seen that. How dumb do you have to be, if you actually believe Lange & Söhne or another traditional luxury watch manufacturer would build such a sh¡t?
If you had balls and character, you would stop lying now at the latest and admit your true motives why you presented this crap to us and maybe get some respect. But again, I'm willing to bet that we won't see anything more from you now that you've been exposed.


----------



## LuckyTime35

WatchMe86 said:


> 😄 I love these posts. I actually get excited to see how bad it is. This one doesn't disappoint 👏


same, I'm always licking my chops to see just exactly how bad the cheap fakes are lol...the ole "I have a $25,000+ watch laying around in the drawer, attic, under the car seat, in a storage unit" posts are always the absolute best


----------



## GrouchoM

Despite it being a bit condescending and mocking , I enjoy these, too. I don't think the OPs are trying to scam anyone. In fact, this would be the last place they'd intentionality post a bad knock off. 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gregmsmith00

taildraggerpilot said:


> I found some socks in my drawer……


They are probably fake socks too.


----------

